# Intermediate to Paramedic Bridge



## itzfrank (Apr 29, 2008)

We've been having a few popping up a few hours north of where I am in Illinois. My local region doesn't have the budget to write the curriculum for it, but I just wondered if it was a theme in other states as well? Are there any I to P bridge programs where you're at?


----------



## akflightmedic (Apr 29, 2008)

No offense but a bridge from Intermediate to medic is about worthless as a bridge from basic to intermediate.

Everything you learned as an intermediate will be reinforced in the medic class. You should not skip it just because you have seen the material before, because now all that prior knowledge is going to be built upon in even greater depth.

Do not ever be so cocky to think you should skip a portion of class because you already had exposure to it. Definitely repeat it.

So in short, this means skip a "bridge class" and just go do your medic, full class, head on. Do not try to short cut your education or your career, because in the end you will only short your patients and your own personal ability/knowledge.

There is no fast tracking the foundation you are laying for your PROFESSIONAL CAREER.

You can thank me for the advice later on.

And to answer your question, the state of Florida does not even have an intermediate level, so no there are not any of these classes around.


----------



## itzfrank (Apr 29, 2008)

akflightmedic said:


> No offense but a bridge from Intermediate to medic is about worthless as a bridge from basic to intermediate.
> 
> Everything you learned as an intermediate will be reinforced in the medic class. You should not skip it just because you have seen the material before, because now all that prior knowledge is going to be built upon in even greater depth.
> 
> ...



You're definitely right. I agree completely. I'm starting the 5 semester paramedic program at my local college next spring. It's worth it to me to have the degree. I was just curious as to how many of these bridge programs exist, and why they are increasing in Illinois. I thought we were going to more lengthy education, more professionalism. No offense taken.


----------



## akflightmedic (Apr 29, 2008)

Good for you and good luck!


----------

